# Extra curly eyelashes fix that WORKS!!!



## doodledog (Nov 4, 2006)

I suffer from lashes that curl way too much. I've noticed some of you have the same complaint as me and can't find any advice on how to help relax the curl so mascara looks good. After being frustrated myself, I decided to take matters into my own hands and found something that works for me and maybe for you too.

I bought an inexpensive heated eyelash curler ($7.99) and got some cheap combonation mascara (the kind that has the protein building lash base that you apply before the color with one wand and the other wand has the color for $2.99). And I bought some lash _TINT _(make sure it's a "tint" and not mascara).

This takes some practice, but it's not hard. I really heat up my lash curler for longer than directed, usually a few minutes. I apply the protein base and carefully use my heated curler to gently pull my lashes in an upward and outward motion, making sure not stop or they will curl and not straighten (sometimes I do this a couple of times to achieve the best straighteneing). I then apply 1 or 2 THIN coats of lash tint, let it dry and I'm good to go! Lash tint really doesn't give any volume or fullness, so I will also use regular mascara on top of the dried tint and just half way down my lashes to give a fuller look. I found if I apply too much mascara or apply it to the entire lash from the base, I will get curly-than-normal lashes again. But you can experiment, it might work different for you.

You need to do this each day, it's not permanent or even semi-permanent. But for me it's better than stubby looking lashes.

Hope this helps those of you in my situation out there!!!!

-Jennifer


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 4, 2006)

my eyelashes are so out of whack and I was starting to get frustrated...

I've been wondering aout heated eyelash curlers, I might give this a try.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 4, 2006)

Great info! Thanks for sharing! I'll have to pass this along to my mom!


----------



## doodledog (Nov 5, 2006)

I've also experimented with using hair products like gels, pomades and waxes instead of the protein base coat. I figured hair products control and straighten hair, so why not lashes too? It works just as well. But you've got to find which products work best for you, and don't get it in your eyes. I found gel works best for me.

-Jennifer


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 5, 2006)

Your lashes curl way too much? Give me some of that curl! lol

Thanks for sharing the tip with us.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 5, 2006)

great info! thanks for the tip.


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## LVA (Nov 5, 2006)

thx for the tip .. i wish my lashes would curl too much


----------



## katrosier (Nov 5, 2006)

Wouldn't that pull your lashes out? I have curled lashes too but I never thought of using an eyelash curler


----------



## doodledog (Nov 5, 2006)

If you use one of the products I listed on the lashes first and while the product is still wet when you use your heated eyelash curler and you pull gently, you shouldn't pull out your lashes. I've never found it painful or lost lashes. But everyone's different and I won't say it will be exactly the same for you. I found if you don't have a product base on your lashes, the curler will tug and it will hurt. So be careful. Applying a gel or protein mascara base helps make the lashes slippery (as long as you don't let it dry out before using your curler).

-Jennifer


----------



## fausta (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing hope it will help me too. But still i don't know how to get it since am in Africa and i wish to buy it online, any advice on which website should i check.... please.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow i wish my eyelashes would curl that much!! Ive never heard of curly lashes being a problem before!


----------

